# Hog 3 and 4 busking ideas



## abomb123 (Jun 20, 2013)

First I must say thanks who ever came up with this site. you guys rock! this website is helpful for so many!

So... I have gotten really comfortable with the hog 3 and 4. I am trying to find my own way of doing things on the fly (busking). I think i figured something out but I would like to change the assert time of my scenes and cues on the fly. How do I do that?

Any idea's on general busking is welcome!

Thanks to all!


----------



## jxgriffi (Jun 21, 2013)

abomb123 said:


> First I must say thanks who ever came up with this site. you guys rock! this website is helpful for so many!
> 
> So... I have gotten really comfortable with the hog 3 and 4. I am trying to find my own way of doing things on the fly (busking). I think i figured something out but I would like to change the assert time of my scenes and cues on the fly. How do I do that?
> 
> ...



I've been a Hog 3 user for over 10 years...and just received my Hog 4. With that being said, I've been building my "busk" page over the years and can now program it in about an hour with any rig.

I learned how to program a punt page from an amazing designer/programmer years ago and I always start by pointing people to his page from PLSN.
PLSN | The Ultimate Punt Page

With that...I started...

Start with blank screens on on both sides of the console.
Open the cuelist window and make 2 of them (split on H3 / copy on H4)
Put one on each screen and maximize them
On the right screen scroll down so that you have continuous list numbers between left and right without over lap (so if the last list on the left screen is 183, the first one on the right will be 184).
Record this as a view!
Now...depending on how you work, I also like to build a bunch of macros and will fill the bottom of each screen with macros...completely up to you.

Now...for me...
Left screen...
Top row is 11 static colors for the whole rig (#12 is a "RL1>11" comment macro to release the entire line of colors in one push)
Second row is 11 color combinations where the first cue is 1/2 the rig in one color and 1/2 in another color. Second cue reverses the color selection. Pressing the button allows you to bump the rig back and forth. On button 12 is another "release this line" comment macro button.
Third row is another 11 color combinations as needed breaking up the rig differently (SL/SR or top/bottom, etc. instead of 1/2 and 1/2) #12 again is a "release this line" comment macro

The lower half of the screen, I do the same thing but with GOBOS...statics, and then various combinations.

Now...the right screen...
Top half is positions...
Following Nook's setup...I have 7 positions. Top row is statics of those with a release on 12
Second row is 1/2 the rig in BAND and the other 1/2 in another focus...pressing the button switches the two. Release on 12
Third row I have ALL circle effect, ALL pan effect, ALL tilt effect and then build singles for each fixture type along with a BAND Ballyhoo and an AUDIENCE ballyhoo.

The next portion of the screen is for some flicker and step intensity effects.

Faders are dependent on what fixtures you have and what you need. Generally an odd fader, even fader, blinders, specials, etc.

Now...as far as Macros, those are your personal preference. I have a row of buttons to change the list times with a push of the button (I record most of my busk faders at 1 second fades). With these macros, I turn on guard, hit a list and a time button and it changes the list time immediately. Nice and quick to get changes without having to do a lot of typing.

Use the screens to your advantage....and the huge amount of real estate to make your life easier.

Hope that helps...


----------



## abomb123 (Jun 21, 2013)

thanks for the reply! What I am doing is very similar. I am using scenes instead of cues. I am still confused by the last part...


jxgriffi said:


> Now...as far as Macros, those are your personal preference. I have a row of buttons to change the list times with a push of the button (I record most of my busk faders at 1 second fades). With these macros, I turn on guard, hit a list and a time button and it changes the list time immediately. Nice and quick to get changes without having to do a lot of typing.



Are you adding a macro comment to a que or is it a macro it self? What command are you using to change the times on the fly?


----------



## jxgriffi (Jun 22, 2013)

abomb123 said:


> thanks for the reply! What I am doing is very similar. I am using scenes instead of cues. I am still confused by the last part...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you adding a macro comment to a que or is it a macro it self? What command are you using to change the times on the fly?



I make a row of keystroke macros.

Time 0, Time 1, Time 2, Time 3.... and the contents are basically *Cue 1>10 Time 0 Enter*. So, turn on guard for the list window (so it doesn't trigger), hit the List button (for example List 101) and then the time macro. No matter how many cues are in it, it changes the time. The key is to edit the macro to take out the "clear" command that automatically loads when you record a macro.


----------



## abomb123 (Jun 22, 2013)

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Now macros and time make since and now I feel like I have control over this console. This means a lot to me. Thanks again for your help


----------



## jxgriffi (Jun 23, 2013)

abomb123 said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! Now macros and time make since and now I feel like I have control over this console. This means a lot to me. Thanks again for your help



Not a problem! Anytime....

I use macros a lot. I use them for lots of automation and simplifying during programming.

Some basic macros I use regularly:

Page Setup - Maximize the page window, turn on GUARD - allows me to rearrange console pages depending on setlists/etc.
Mark Cue - INT TIME 3 ENTER POS COL BEAM TIME 0 ENTER POS COL BEAM TIME TIME 3.5 ENT - whatever is in the programmer, fade out the intensity in 3 seconds, take position, color and beam information in 0 seconds, but delay it 3.5 seconds. I like to make my own mark cues so I can control things and how they change.
Time Macros - we've already discussed this...
+1 File - for media servers...increase the file count by 1 so I can step through media quicker and know I'm only going 1 file at a time. Easier than encoders...
+1 Folder - same as file but for folder...
Power On - if I have relays on a show, this turns them on and then parks them...
Power Off - same but unparks them and clears them...

Baiscally...if I find myself doing something 2 or 3 times (or more) I make a macro for it.

Hope this gives you some insight and can help you build more macros to help your life get easier...


----------



## abomb123 (Jun 24, 2013)

jxgriffi said:


> Not a problem! Anytime....
> 
> I use macros a lot. I use them for lots of automation and simplifying during programming.
> 
> ...




I see thanks!


----------

